# Desperately in need of a home Los Angeles



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

It breaks my heart to have to post this, but I desperately need to find a new home for my homing pigeon, "Frankie". We are losing our home and can't take him with us to the apartment we are moving into. Frankie was hand raised and is 6-years-old. He has a very large aviary with an attached loft that can go with him. He did have a companion female for 3 years, but we unfortunately lost her. Please contact me if anyone can possibly help, at least to foster. You never imagine these things can actually happen until they do. I love my boy and hope to find him someone to love him just as much.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Help for you*

Hello, I reccomend sending him to a pigeon rescue such as Palomacy in Los Angles CA. There is a way to keep him though... I did this with my dove. Get him a Emotional Support Animal Certification. They are then considered service animals and are protected under law. Look it up. Get a Aviator Bird Harness off amazon (size XS I use on pigeons). The certification lets you take him with you wherever you go. You may qualify for the Doctors note as well. All you need is the ESA badge that is 40$ I have one as I mentioned earlier. She goes with me everywhere and brings me joy. Always clean up after him and keep him clean as to comfort the landlord. Direct Message me for info


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

Isacr101 said:


> Hello, I reccomend sending him to a pigeon rescue such as Palomacy in Los Angles CA. There is a way to keep him though... I did this with my dove. Get him a Emotional Support Animal Certification. They are then considered service animals and are protected under law. Look it up. Get a Aviator Bird Harness off amazon (size XS I use on pigeons). The certification lets you take him with you wherever you go. You may qualify for the Doctors note as well. All you need is the ESA badge that is 40$ I have one as I mentioned earlier. She goes with me everywhere and brings me joy. Always clean up after him and keep him clean as to comfort the landlord. Direct Message me for info


Wow, excellent information! Thank you and I will look into all of this!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Great information! Hope you can keep your pigeon now!
,


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, keeping him is not an option right now. I am 8 months pregnant and cannot have a pet bird with me constantly with a newborn. I have to find an option for re-homing him.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I am located is Pennsylvania, but could you post a picture of him? I could try to find something for you


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am a little paranoid about a bird going to Pennsylvania after reading the post here about pigeon shooting being legal in Pennsylvania. If you rehome your bird please please be really cautious and ask lots of questions about the care and love it will receive.


----------



## Isacr101 (Jun 5, 2015)

If he lived with me he would live at my horse farm, I can at least foster him or find an adoption home for him. I can help him become a legal Emotional Support Animal if you wish because then he is protected under law.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wish all pigeons could be protected by law!


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd be the first to get a VIP protection from mr. Coopers and Peregrine!!!


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

Isacr101 said:


> I am located is Pennsylvania, but could you post a picture of him? I could try to find something for you


Thank you for the offer, but I am in California and insist on adopting him out here so I know where he is going. I intend to take him myself to ensure safety and proper housing.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad you are carefully checking on his care.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So where in the LA area are you? There are not very many of us pigeon rescue folks in the area but there ARE a couple of us. I'm in Orange County, Bruce is in LA County. Palomacy is strictly a Northern California organization. They are a great one, but they are not in Southern California.

Terry


----------



## NATBLINKO (May 1, 2009)

I'm in the valley, Pasadena area. Definitely willing to travel a bit for a reputable rescue.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you found Frankie a home yet?


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

I hope I'm not too late. I live in the area and would be happy to take care of frankie and can take the aviary off your hands! I would want to find a female for him first though since I already have a pair and dont want pigeon drama!


----------

